

Tell HN: I made my first open source contribution. - mrcharles

Yeah, I know, it's really a kind of "so what" Tell HN. But I feel great, and after a long stretch feeling like I was contributing to nothing at my day job, taking some time to improve an open source project has actually made me feel really great.<p>Of all the communities I'm involved with, this is probably the only one that would recognize this as being even remotely interesting.<p>For those who want to know, I found an annoying engine limit in cocos2d-iphone that was causing me grief, so I examined the problem and found a fairly simple solution, which I implemented and then made a pull request on github. Link here: https://github.com/cocos2d/cocos2d-iphone/pull/41<p>It hasn't been accepted yet, but when it does, I'm pretty sure I'm going to feel like a million bucks.
======
mryan
Nice one! You should feel good - it's what open-source is all about: solving
your problems and contributing back to help everyone else.

